# Gold medal: Spain wins under 16 European Championship. Super Ricky Rubio again!!!



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

Final game: Spain 110 - Russia 106

Ricard (Ricky) Rubio, 15 years old, PG, 6.3" (still growing):

51 points (16/25 2p, 2/6 3p, 13/17 FT).
24 Rebs.
12 Assists.
7 Steals.

Ricky is the youngest ever player in ACB (one year ago, when he was 14), top pro league in Spain, and the most talented ever spanish player at his age. He got a quadruple double in 1/2 final (19 points, 10 rebs, 13 assists and 11 steals). Amazing!!


----------



## bombnavarro (Aug 19, 2004)

Ricky Rubio the best ¡¡¡


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

That is a crazy stat line......he should be a player to watch for a few years to come......


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Rubio has led the championship in all main statistic categories except blocks. 23.3 points, 12.8 rebounds, 7.1 assists, 6.5 steals - all ranked 1st. Well, first in turnovers too woth 5.1, but that doesnt matter. What makes his and Spain's win more incredible is how they tied the score in final vs Russia in 4th quarter. Russian guy made 3 with 2 seconds to go, but Rubio has hit mid-court bomb at the buzzer to tie the game. In 2 overtimes he scored 14 of 23 team points and finally Spain won. Amazing kid!!!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.nbadraft.net/2006u16championships001.asp


----------

